# Working in Italy



## Missdanni1990 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello my name is Danni I'm an Australian and currently organising working in Italy as an au pair ,although does any one know I am wanting to work with the same employer for more than 3 months can I do this on a working visa ? Or is there anyway I can get around this ?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Missdanni1990 said:


> Hello my name is Danni I'm an Australian and currently organising working in Italy as an au pair ,although does any one know I am wanting to work with the same employer for more than 3 months can I do this on a working visa ? Or is there anyway I can get around this ?


You cannot legally work AT ALL without an appropriate visa.

You can begin here: Il visto per l'Italia

Here is some info on the "working holiday" visa available for Australian citizens - it may or may not suit your needs. http://italy.embassy.gov.au/rome/new.html


----------

